# Devil May Cry 4 Discussion Thread



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes that's what we are here to do. I finished the game last night and it was awesome!
Not going to give spoilers but tell you just the following stuff:


Initially you play as Nero,the son of Vergil but after level 11 you get to get your hands dirty with Dante.
As mentioned above first 11 levels are with Nero, 12-18 with Dante and last 2 levels 19,20 again with Nero.
Biggest gripe that everybody is going to have is not being able to play with Dante long enough. Just 8 levels. Oh Come On! Damn you CAPCOM! 
Nero has just a Revolver named Blue Rose and a sword named Red Queen and later get the infamous Katana Yamato but it only serves as Devil Trigger.
Dante has usual Ebony & Ivory, a Sawn Off named Coyote-A and a wicked suitcase named Pandora which can transform into multiple weapons.As far as swords go he has his usual Rebellion, gets Gilgamesh, pair of Gauntlets akin to Ifrit in DMC 1 and Beowulf in DMC 3 . Third one is Lucifer but it ain't that good.
All the girls join the party this time. You've got Trish, The Lady, Nero's girl kyrie and a new girl Gloria.
Boss fights are good and satisfying. Except for the fights in later levels like 18,19,20 rest of the fights are easy.
What my personal disliking and only disliking with this game was not being able to get more of Dante. I'm sure I'm not wrong when I say this, If Nero fights like a rabid Dog then Dante is like a Hornet's nest on fire. While Nero has just one sword and a gun and a crippled arm just to grab hold to demons and stuff, our beloved boy Dante has 3 different handguns, 3 different Devil Arms and 4 different fighting style,Trickster,Gunslinger,RoyalGuard and Swordmaster, all changeable on the fly. I mean one moment I'm stuffing a demon with a Million Stab move and next moment with a flick of a button I'm pounding his nethers to mince meat. Its all just so satisfying. Lets just hope Devil may Cry 5 has more of Dante. 
Overall the game is awesome and my advice to you guys is this, Don't even think about playing such a button masher on a Keyboard+Mouse combo. If you can then sure as hell invest in XBOX 360 controller for PC as the game natively supports it and believe me you want regret it. I'm outta here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2008)

Freaking finally a DMC 4 thread.I am on level 13 right now with Dante.It feels very difficult suddenly letting loose from Nero & fighting as Dante.I just love this game.Stylish gameplay, awesome graphics, boss fights are massive & uber-cool cut scenes.Being new to this franchise, I didn't have to do much homework on it.I just set the combo system to automatic & execution was a walk in the park.

I like playing as Nero more than Dante for now.I sorely miss the Devil Bringer.It is  awfully handy at times.Especially having difficultly slicing through Bianco Angelos & Alto Angelo.Earlier using Nero I could directly perform extreme buster manoeuvres but with Dante it seems very difficult.May I need more practice.Hence simultaneously playing DMC 3 on my PS2.Dante seems to have fast movements as opposed to Nero & also his sword slashes seem more violent.

This is an excellent port from Capcom.Beautifully optimised & the control system is piece of cake.Definitely a must buy for all DMC & non-DMC fans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey man this game's sys requirement is huge... SM 3.0
Mid-Range cant play it in full eye candy 

Btw: who is the hero Nero or Dante


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2008)

^Errrr....And mid-range=? 

AFAIK this game runs on full high @1280x1024 with 4X MSAA on my system.The only place where I had extreme slow downs was in the outdoor areas of The Forest Level.Apart from that no slows down till now.Compared to the rest of the titles released this year, this is the only game which I found optimised to the best.

The major protagonist is Nero but since this series eventually started out with Dante you get to play as him in some levels.It happens as you progress through the storyline.

Update: Just completed Level 14.Beat Echidna with much trial & error.Used the Swordmaster style & that did the trick.Almost nearing the game's completion.6 more levels & am done.


----------



## amitash (Jul 21, 2008)

dang i desperately want the game..i have the demo i can play at all max settings at 1680x1050 with 8xaa


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

Well the key to defeat the Bianco and Alto Angelo is to kill the Alto Angelo first as he is , you can say the Captain. Well earlier I was playing the game with 4xAA at 1360x768 res and shadows turned high but after a system reformat and changing AA to 2x and shadows to none, I was able to get 25-30 FPS and in tight areas around 45 FPS. 
Well initially one misses the Devil bringer but as you progress and get your hands dirty with more power and styles and moves of Dante, you just don't wanna leave him. his true fighting form is revealed after you get Lucifer, the last weapon. After that you can switch between all the guns and swords on the fly, which believe me is really satisfying! There's nothing like pinning an Alto Angelo to a corner with a couple of Bianco Angelo and executing a Million Stab and change to Gilgamesh on the fly and executing a Million Kick maneuvre and by the time you are done nothing is left standing and by chance something is left then you can always top it all off with a Rocket shot from Pandora.
As far as knowing the history of DMC is concerned Allwynd, you'll get to know it as it is unlocked after you complete the game once. Although some facts in the history aren't mentioned fully and clearly and in that case you know whom to contact, yours truly...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure will man.

As for Alto Angelo, The problem when I try to take him out first is those Bianco Angelo's just swarm around me & just thrust the swords so fast I can hardly see it coming.So I have to pin those 2 SOB's down first & then go after Alto Angelo.I just got hold of Gilgamesh & yes it's really starting to show how efficient & versatile Dante can be with his moves.I could really pack a huge punch with that thing.

I have to polish up on the styles as well.Haven't yet gotten to know The Royal Guard & Gunslinger a lot but will do in sometime.Gunslinger sure does have some awesome combos but too bad Ebony & Ivory don't cause much damage.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 21, 2008)

If you get time to look into DMC4's in-game library, you'll find that even there it is mentioned that presence of Alto Angelo grants Bianco Angelo more power and co-ordination so if you take Alto Angelo out first then rest is easy as a pie.
As far as Gunslinger style and Ebony&Ivory are concerned lemme just say that you'll need to pump up your style too with proud souls in order to see the real visage of Dante's fighting capabilities. Gunslinger to the max will show just how much these 2 babies alone can do the damage and Pandora+ Gunslinger, all I can say that you'll be smiling as wide as Joker(Batman wala) and wiping off tears from your cheeks.I know cause I did it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

seems like u both r creating a walkthrough..or tips 4 boss defeat


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL! Not really man.The ones I was talking to snake was about regular enemies & not bosses. The game is just so exciting that you just can't avoid it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> LOL! Not really man.The ones I was talking to snake was about regular enemies & not bosses. The game is just so exciting that you just can't avoid it.



Ya i know...its awesome...just like other games such as onimusha,pop,GOW


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well to give walkthrough is not going to just cut it, you can get them at any games resources site like Gamespot etc but here we can give you heads-up like anyone playing the game for the first time must proceed to level 18,19 and 20 only after they have maxed out their Items and skills even if that means playing the earlier levels over and over again. trust me you won't regret it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

And what's a thread for without anyone discussing about the game itself eh?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 22, 2008)

Great game but too much for my lappy


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 23, 2008)

Started the game...
On Mission 3


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2008)

On of my friends has 

intel pentium D 2.80 Ghz processor
intel D 101ggc mother board
960 mb of ram
nvidia geforce 7300 SE gfx card

 when he is tried to run the demo of this game given in this moth digit DVD, it showe 6 lines error. saying some crap. He downloded latest display drivers, audio drivers, driectX but the problem presists. Does the rig above supports the DMC 4, if it does what is about the problem. If it supports in the settings lowerd, in 800X600 or 600X400 what will the frame rate he will get. suggest him.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

^What exactly is that 'saying some crap' error? His rig will be able to run this game but once he runs into outdoor environments & huge boss fights it will turn into a slide show for sure.So not recommended.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2008)

he ran benchmarking in his system at mid settings and 800X600 resolution. It is consistant @ 35 fps. when at low it ran more than 50 fps. And i will go to his house today @ 2 pm and, i will post the message in the crappy error.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

That's pretty good I'd say.If that is the demo benchmark then it doesn't offer much.But like I said the indoors won't be an issue but outdoors with heavy scene & character rendering will slow down drastically.Especially the Forest levels.

Coming back to the game, I am now at level 19 & it's really beginning to get on my nerves.I beat almost everyone & Angelo Agnus is really a pain in the rear end.The game's save system is totally messed up.I can't continue from my last checkpoint if I reload the whole game which sucks as this level is a extremely long one.Must start all over again now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

Patience my friend Patience. I told, anyone who would care to read, that before proceeding to later levels, you MUST max out your Abilities and skills.
As far as beating Angelo Agnus goes all I can say is that you'll have to become all the 7 plagues of Egypt all rolled into one and open up a can of whoop @$$ to take him down. When i was at this level, I dodged his swords, used Pandora(to the MAX) with Gunslinger(to the MAX) and press the B button(if you are using XBOX 360 controller), Pandora transforms into that wicked vehicle and just keep on pressing the B button. Barrage of missiles is launched decimating everything and being. Agnus falls down. Quickly change to Swordmaster, switch ON the Devil trigger and let him have copious amount of Rebellion and Gilgamesh. If you are lucky, like me, Agnus won't even get a single chance to get up let alone fight back.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait are we talking about the same level? The moves you're talking about is for Dante & AFAIK after level 18 you get Nero back in action then am I missing something here? 

Anyway done with that level.Oh did I forget to mention I was using Nero all this while?  This time I just went berserk for some reason.Used Devil Trigger 2 times & bustered him 3 times with more than half the health miraculously remaining.

Now another biatch had to arise in the form on Sanctus.Died nearly 10 times now & barely made it to less than half of his health being depleted.Just taking a break to relax my hands.All that action has almost numbed my hand.

Here's a Youtube video with this last battle with Sanctus without any health damage.Must see.This is too good man.He taunts Sanctus just before he clobbers him down.Awesome video.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgIn--xc2mg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Coming back to the game, I am now at level 19 & it's really beginning to get on my nerves.I beat almost everyone & Angelo Agnus is really a pain in the rear end.The game's save system is totally messed up.I can't continue from my last checkpoint if I reload the whole game which sucks as this level is a extremely long one.Must start all over again now.


Weren't you talking about Angelo Agnus here or what ? Anyways core thing is to kick their rears back to DemonWorld.  BTw now since u had ur hands on Dante too, whom do you find better Dante or Nero?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Weren't you talking about Angelo Agnus here or what ?


Errrr...I was but then in your earlier post you mentioned.....



Plasma_Snake said:


> When i was at this level, I dodged his swords, used Pandora(to the MAX) with Gunslinger(to the MAX) and press the B button(if you are using XBOX 360 controller), Pandora transforms into that wicked vehicle and just keep on pressing the B button. Barrage of missiles is launched decimating everything and being. Agnus falls down. Quickly change to Swordmaster, switch ON the Devil trigger and let him have copious amount of Rebellion and Gilgamesh. If you are lucky, like me, Agnus won't even get a single chance to get up let alone fight back.


So this confused me a bit.I was playing as Nero which you're supposed to right? Or could we play as Dante too?

Never mind am a bit too jumpy with all the games these days.

With regards to who did I like better Dante or Nero, I have to hand it to you, a few levels with Dante & his multiple styles, I'd root for him.Nero is still awesome but the kid still has more to offer.May be next time or should I say next DMC.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 23, 2008)

I have just started out with this game. This game seems like just plain mindless button mashing. Does it get interesting later? And what's with this stupid Save system? I have been playing the same level for such a long time. I don't have the time to sit through the whole thing at one go.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2008)

With great moves comes great button mash!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

baccilus said:


> I have just started out with this game. This game seems like just plain mindless button mashing. Does it get interesting later? And what's with this stupid Save system? I have been playing the same level for such a long time. I don't have the time to sit through the whole thing at one go.


What are your expectations? This isn't POP.So you won't have the puzzle solving part.This will only involve button mashing & more button mashing.Wait did I mentioned more button mashing? 

The point of all DMC titles lie in their combat system & storyline.If you have just started out with this series then it's better to know the game first & then approach it.Read around the net for the various combo styles you can perform.If you don't know a bit of it's past story background then it will be good to brush up on that as well.Else you'll start out just like I did which is thinking it would only be button mashing.The bosses are the true highlight.Graphics are gets better with each level.But if you ask of the gameplay only then yes it will get repetitive after a while unless you master the combo system & the styles.

The save system is totally goofed up.It won't allow you to save at any point as you wish but rather when 'a' particular level ends.You can continue from the checkpoints if want to play it at a stretch.Alternatively, you can use the Trainer available on the internet & save at any point & reload back from the same point.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2008)

By the time i've been to my friends house he has reinalled win xp sp2. And he insalled the game. and BUNGO...! the game is running. I don't remember the error message so i am not posting. Entire game is running consistanly smooth @ above 35 fps. Some times it is 60 fps too. He has lowerd all the settings and kept the resolution of 1024 X 768. I have only one thing to say about the game. A great game. When i saw it is running very smooth in a petty system configuration. A great optimisation for low end machines. I think devil may cry series has only been succssful to do so in recent past. He ran all most all the demos of the latest games but none has ran smoothly. But despite all these things i am very happy, because i am going to get a ps3 by th end of this month and i will start this game only in ps3. 

                                Now he wants to buy the game and seeks my help to do so. PlanetM dealer in my city is saying that he hasn't heared about this game. I think online purchase is only the way. But he says that he can't find DMC 4 pc game in ebay or rediff or yahoo shopping. If you know any vendor online please inform me. So that i can inform him.

regards.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

Officially it hasn't released yet.If he wants to buy the game then no better place then Play Asia.Here's the link: *www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-7s-77-2-49-en-15-Devil+May+Cry+4-70-2w44.html

It has free shipping within India & as for the price it's reasonable @1.4k.The shipping is usually carried out within 24hrs or could be more.My friend has successfully ordered couple of games from this website & they all have reached him properly.Though GTA IV had a bit of delays due to stock issues back then but it got delivered after just a small delay.I suppose your friend would need to register & provide the credit card details & then can order it off.Good luck.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks allwyndlima. I think I will use the trainer for the save system. But I am not sure I will be interested in this for too long.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

Anytime pal.I just completed this game right now & it was amazing.Being a fan of this genre it was a fantastic game.Can't wait for DMC 5 now.Hopefully then bring it out on the PC as well.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Well Allwynd now you have access to DMC's in-game history, b sure to check it out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

I have already.Was starting out with Bloody Palace but don't think can reach too far with it.Might as well check the unlocked stuff & uninstall it.Perhaps start with some other game.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

As you like it. I've started game on Devil Hunter mode and after that also gonna finish it in Legendary Dark Knight mode.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

I completed the game in Devil Hunter mode.Now I have gained access to Son Of Sparda mode & Legendary Dark Knight mode.From the few minutes I played in Legendary Dark Knight mode, it seemed way out of my league.The enemies just keep spawning endlessly.Not to mention you'll have most of the Mephistos, Angelos & Basilisks will start attacking right from the first levels.It's that dam tough.I am happy with Devil Hunter completion.

Now if I can only find a copy of Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2008)

how long is the game...i mean how much time will it take 2 complete


----------



## skippednote (Jul 24, 2008)

@KaranTh85





> I TOO WANTED TO ASK THE SAME QUESTION


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2008)

The in-game time recorded for me was 16 hours & 28 seconds after it's completion.This does not include the cut-scenes though.It took me longer because at one silly level I made a whole trip back & forth only to realise the door was right next to me & I goofed up. 

On an average I would say it was pretty easy even on the Devil Hunter mode.Shouldn't too long to complete it.Most of the levels have may be 20 minutes tops.Barring the 19th level which is probably the lengthiest level in the entire game.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The in-game time recorded for me was 16 hours & 28 seconds after it's completion.



eXCELLENT....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Finished the game on Devil hunter mode too. Tried Bloody palace with Dante, Pandora makes things easy. Had to Quit after 35th Level. Anyways also gonna try the Son of Sparda mode now.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 2, 2008)

harmless question:
 how many of you actually bought the game .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a slightly off topic comment.Did you guys know that Devil May Cry the animated series was out? I got hold of it's 8 episodes dubbed in English.Seems awesome.The animation is no different than any other Jap anime but since it's DMC who cares?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 6, 2008)

I know and have the TPB link to a 2.5GB file of its 12 episodes. SPOILER WARNING In the series Dante never transforms into his Devil Trigger mode.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2008)

I was hoping to brush up with the game's storyline with the help of this series.If it's identical to the game then it will give me a good idea about the birth of Dante.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2008)

I played the demo of the game few days back, loved the game. It runs flawlessly in DX 10 mode in my PC & with XBOX 360 game pad, controlling is breeze. I m yet to buy the game, & the best thing I like is that after a long tiring day at office, I can take my stress out killing some demons.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> harmless question:
> how many of you actually bought the game .



harmless answer-
none of us  

just got the game, installed, played the first level ....... AWESOME


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 9, 2008)

@allwyndlima





> I was hoping to brush up with the game's storyline with the help of this series.If it's identical to the game then it will give me a good idea about the birth of Dante.


Anime will be a huge disappointment if you go looking for story,it is vague and and keeps you believing as something good is just next,BTW downloaded it last year,it began airing in August,got it then at 720p you should do the same though quality won't be mindblowing.
@ KPowerMania 





> harmless answer-
> none of us
> 
> just got the game, installed, played the first level ....... AWESOME


Well if you can, try buy it coz,me hears that it is a good port not like DMC3 or RE4 ports(those involved in porting these games should be hung upside down ) and RE5 is just the game I would like to get ported and my hands around on a PC and massive piracy of IP on PC is not a motivating factor.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 9, 2008)

the last two pics can't be opened and try to post gameplay pics BTW do you have 5.1 speakers, just asking cuz you have a pretty good comp config,and I am wondering how good the sound fx are.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^nope, stuck wid 2.1  but they suffice me 

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/6560/koolpic2or3.jpg

gameplay pics 

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/6456/devilmaycry4dx102008080br6.jpg

Nero looks kool, especially his hair

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1223/awesomepicrj1.jpg

HowTF can he carry such a heavy sword ? 

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/5558/awesomepic2hg0.jpg

BTW the sword has a ****ing accelarator ^^

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/3914/koolpicgu8.jpg

I R G33K at shooting ^

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/9416/koolpic4kd3.jpg

^hot-chick


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/4492/koolpic6ah9.jpg

^^bring it on mutha****er  

k guys, now ur turn to post some screenies


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @allwyndlimaAnime will be a huge disappointment if you go looking for story,it is vague and and keeps you believing as something good is just next,BTW downloaded it last year,it began airing in August,got it then at 720p you should do the same though quality won't be mindblowing.


Too bad.I was hoping it would be exactly the same as the game's storyline.I had read about the story on Wikipedia but wanted a bit more narrative form & this seemed like a good way but SIGH guess will have to play the game to know them.I am almost about to complete DMC 3 on my PS2.On mission 20 & about to take on Vergil which they say is dam tough.His earlier 2 forms in the game were too easy & had predictable attacks.Oh btw as for the 720p versions, they were english subbed ones.So I decided to skip them & go for the english dubbed ones as the dubbing is really good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Too bad.I was hoping it would be exactly the same as the game's storyline.I had read about the story on Wikipedia but wanted a bit more narrative form & this seemed like a good way but SIGH guess will have to play the game to know them.I am almost about to complete DMC 3 on my PS2.On mission 20 & about to take on Vergil which they say is dam tough.His earlier 2 forms in the game were too easy & had predictable attacks.Oh btw as for the 720p versions, they were english subbed ones.So I decided to skip them & go for the english dubbed ones as the dubbing is really good.



i finished DMC3, the last boss is tough but not that tough OR was that bcoz of the aggresiveness i hv ?? Anyways, the last battle is quite fun. Happy Vergil Killing


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> i finished DMC3, the last boss is tough but not that tough OR was that bcoz of the aggresiveness i hv ?? Anyways, the last battle is quite fun. Happy Vergil Killing


 
Nice screenies dude !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

more screenies 

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/4251/14334273cs1.jpg

here u go sucka 

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/3223/10471037tc4.jpg

oww, the sucka hit me 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/7015/78705567pi7.jpg

sweet revenge 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9816/60425316ac1.jpg

now DIE 

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/1517/48605529ro5.jpg

if u want some, COME GET SOME 

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/7299/78762233zx4.jpg

im Hulk Hogan 8)

*PS-* i hope u guyz dnt mind this pics


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 10, 2008)

@allwyndlima: Did you get all the dubbed episodes.
You have a GeCube 4850 in your Sig could you tell how it is performing and how much did it cost.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I got only 8 episodes out of the launched 12.On it's original DVD too they have the Japanese audio which I resent.Anyway will wait for the rest.

As for the card, yes I just got it a few days back & it performs flawlessly.After the fan fix the temperatures too have been rock solid.I am currently playing COD4 all over again & it looks extremely sharp on this card compared to my earlier 7900GT.Outdoor I gain almost 56-60 FPS & indoors it shoots off to 123 FPS.

Thinking of reloading DMC 4 or Gears Of War again.My 7900GT gave up in DMC 4 in the Forests level.I had vowed to play that once I get this card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

@allwyndlima: I've heard dat playin this game on keyboard is miserable.So, did u played it on a joystick(which one ?) 

also @ wat settings u played this on ur GeCube 4850 Card


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

Playing this game on keyboard is a nightmare.Most of the camera movements are restricted & when you are in a large area then you would need a gamepad to get a full navigational view.Performing combos again is very difficult & in this game combo moves are something which you need to get your style meter up.I got my gamepad just in time to play this game.It's some cheap brand called Dillong.The resemblance is similar to the PS2 controller.Pretty sturdy gamepad & costed me Rs.400.

I didn't load it on my new card as I am busy completing COD4.Will complete GeOW & then Kane & Lynch Dead Men.Perhaps then would load this game.But my settings are always standard for every game.1280x1024 @75Hz with mostly everything on high.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> But my settings are always standard for every game.1280x1024 @75Hz with mostly everything on high.



hmmm...so is there any budget GCard which can play l8st games @ the above settings u mentioned..preferably less than 10k....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

9600GT may be.It can very well handle most of the games at this resolution.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Palit HD4850 retailing for 9.4k if I'm not mistaken.  It's best in your budget.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Palit HD4850 retailing for 9.4k if I'm not mistaken.  It's best in your budget.



coudnt get the ryt above anywhere in mumbai...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

^You can try this deal going on @TE:
*www.techenclave.com/dealer-s-paradise/graphic-cards-and-monitors-115088.html

It is selling the 9800GT for 9k which is a steal for that price.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

^^A good card, 9800GT.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 29, 2008)

*dmc4 needs gamepad.what will be the price of a cheap gamepad.will that do.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2008)

^^It dosent need a gamepad. It RECOMMANDS one. Theres a LITTLE difference between both of this words.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2008)

KPower Mplayed the demo
ania;929309 said:
			
		

> ^^It dosent need a gamepad. It RECOMMANDS one. Theres a LITTLE difference between both of this words.



played the demo.with keyboard controls only it is difficult.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2008)

DUH! What did you expect from a third person hack-en-slash control system? 

It's best suited for a controller.Like all the other adventure & hack-en-slash titles.Even if you have ventured through all your life on keyboard+mouse then too this game needs a good controller.Because the combos need timing & perfection which can be executed properly with a navigational controller.A cheap gamepad is roughly costing around Rs.250.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2008)

well allwyndlima do you play it on ps2 or your pc. and does it have any story.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2008)

DMC 4 is not available on the PS2.I played it on my PC.The game definitely has a story & it's pretty much OK.Nothing in the league of God of War & the likes but pretty good.The fun part is it's gameplay & boss fights which you will enjoy for sure.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 30, 2008)

Will any gamepad work for the game,i mean does one need dualshock 2 like pad with two sticks or other ones with a single stick work fine.
On another note normal foes encountered have a pretty lame design,but it is fun beating the **** out of them.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

The game will work with cheap Chinese makes. The game has an average story and the gameplay ensures that you will be sitting bored after 6-7 levels. My personal eXperience .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2008)

I pretty much enjoyed the whole game from start to finish.May it's because I was new to this series but after playing this game I just felt like playing through the entire series.Now I can safely say that it's truly an awesome franchise.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

^^I have played DMC3SE on PS2 .

I prefer God of War more than DMC. DMC has the only advantage of its coolness factor. Otherwise GOW offers more visecral action with mind-blowing graphics .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2008)

God of War is in a league of it's own.Though most gameplay elements remain similar in both games there is one major challenge which DMC series has over God of War.That is in terms of combo rewards.Meaning I have notice in God Of War, no matter how many different combos you perform on an enemy, you get a fixed number of red orbs.In DMC, it's the opposite & it depends on your style meter & the variety of combos you perform which determines how many orbs you achieve.So if you repeat the same combos over & over then it just yield lower number of red orbs.This is somewhat of a challenge which I found in DMC games.

As far as the storyline goes this isn't highly relying on one.DMC 4 just had a melodramatic script between Nero & Kyrie fused with action & treachery bits.So it's a typical pot boiler.DMC 3 was pretty good as it had brother against brother feud going on & had good character progression.I will now be playing DMC 1 after completing POP: Sands of Time & then might get a better understanding of the series.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Hope you have a nice time coz DMC1 is very old.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah kind of but everything old is now new for me on the PS2.


----------



## Crysis900 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey I completed the whole game in Devil Hunter Mode. The game is really awesome with extreme gameplay and but the story is not so fascinating. After you complete the game in Devil hunter Mode you will be unlocking bloody palace mode , son of sparda etc. If you need save file contact me.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 31, 2008)

Finished the game today morning at 5:00AM.
IMO it has great combat improvement and lesser difficulty level than its predecessor, but it carrries a lot of luggage from DMC3(eg gilgamesh is just beowulf renamed,most enemies are recycled),this one has a worse storyline(to sum it up-cocky brat saves a damsel in distress),music could have been much better(rock isn't the only genre that can give a gothic taste to a game),small fighting arenas almost the same size as DMC3 and small levels,fit inducing camera work,lame boss design(not boss battles)and my greatest gripe and something  one does not expect from this generation of AAA titles "backtracking".
Never since POP2-Warrior Within have I seen so much backtracking in a single game.So,much for CAPCOM's assurance that multi-platform won't make the game suffer(i know i wouldn't be able to play if it didn't go multi but I have tons of patience).
Play it if you are interested in the genre of hack-n-slash or are a DMC fan otherwise leave it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2008)

> Hey I completed the whole game in Devil Hunter Mode. The game is really awesome with extreme gameplay and but the story is not so fascinating. After you complete the game in Devil hunter Mode you will be unlocking bloody palace mode , son of sparda etc. If you need save file contact me.


Devil Hunter mode is pretty easy.Once you start off with Son of Spara & The Legendary Dark Knight mode, that's when you experience a royal butt-whooping.I tried the Legendary Dark Knight for no more than 10 minutes & gave up.I guess completing on Devil Hunter for me was enough.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2008)

using gamepad can we rotate the camera angle like we do with the mouse.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 1, 2008)

There is no mouse support for this game.You can rotate the camera with the analog sticks but at some point the camera gets fixed & you can't rotate the camera movements.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^I have played DMC3SE on PS2 .
> 
> I prefer God of War more than DMC. DMC has the only advantage of its coolness factor. Otherwise GOW offers more visecral action with mind-blowing graphics .



hey do u have XBOX 360


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Refer to my sig. I dont lie. Neither do I want to . If I wanted to lie than I would have put up QX6800 + 4GB DDRR3 RAM + 3x GTX280 and stuff like that plus PS3 + X360 and the list goes on . 

All in all, yus I do have a X360 but only one game for it  (GTA IV).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 1, 2008)

I also completed the game in son of spard mode. It is pretty easy using X360 Contr For Win.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Refer to my sig. I dont lie. Neither do I want to . If I wanted to lie than I would have put up QX6800 + 4GB DDRR3 RAM + 3x GTX280 and stuff like that plus PS3 + X360 and the list goes on .
> 
> All in all, yus I do have a X360 but only one game for it  (GTA IV).



OMG GTA VI only....then if u have played DMC4 & DMC3 then u will definitely like
Ninja Gaiden 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> OMG GTA VI only....then if u have played DMC4 & DMC3 then u will definitely like
> Ninja Gaiden 2



Its tough, aint it? Need to buy 2-3 more controlers if I want to play it .


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> There is no mouse support for this game.You can rotate the camera with the analog sticks but at some point the camera gets fixed & you can't rotate the camera movements.



yes i know there is no mouse support for this.
but i didnt found any keyboard keys  which could rotate its camera angles.
therefore i asked if a gamepad can solve the problem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 1, 2008)

There's no keyboard key assigned for camera movements in this game.Even if there were then it would be impossible to control them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Its tough, aint it? Need to buy 2-3 more controlers if I want to play it .



wat do u mean by tough....tough by gameplay or tough to control...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> wat do u mean by tough....tough by gameplay or tough to control...



I might break 2-3 controllers trying to button-mash my way through the game.


----------



## codename_romeo (Sep 3, 2008)

Finished the game god knows umpteen number of times....... started off with the devil hunter mode and now all modes are unlocked............. though took me quite some time to do it............ A gamepad is a must unless u wantu play in the human mode.......


----------



## skippednote (Sep 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me how was devil may cry 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

^I have completed DMC 3 for the PS2 & the experience was even better than DMC 4.Sure the graphics & cut-scenes were on the lower side but, the toughness of the game made up for all that.The bosses in DMC 3 would easily kick the sh*t out of DMC 4 bosses.Remember, here it's only Dante as the protagonist & you'll have to master all his moves to get through the game.The storyline is much more realistic than DMC 4.It's shows more of a family feud rather than boy-saves-girl thing.

The soundtrack is the heart of this game.Tetsuya Shibata has delivered an absolutely flawless score to this game.Unlike DMC4, where during battle sequences gets one main track (Shall Never Surrender), DMC 3 has a lot of variety.An awesome fusion of rock & soft vocals.If you're able to complete the game, check out the E3 Promo trailer in the gallery & that track will simply blow you away.

So overall I'd say DMC 3 is really worth a shot.Some of the bosses will be very difficult but that's the beauty of it.It's more challenging than DMC 4.If you're opting for the PC version then better brace yourself with a controller.Without it, God help you.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2008)

*is dmc4 like god of war2.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

^^zOMG no.

The gameplay MIGHT resemble it but its not. DMC and GOW are completely different.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 5, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^I have completed DMC 3 for the PS2 & the experience was even better than DMC 4.Sure the graphics & cut-scenes were on the lower side but, the toughness of the game made up for all that.The bosses in DMC 3 would easily kick the sh*t out of DMC 4 bosses.Remember, here it's only Dante as the protagonist & you'll have to master all his moves to get through the game.The storyline is much more realistic than DMC 4.It's shows more of a family feud rather than boy-saves-girl thing.
> 
> The soundtrack is the heart of this game.Tetsuya Shibata has delivered an absolutely flawless score to this game.Unlike DMC4, where during battle sequences gets one main track (Shall Never Surrender), DMC 3 has a lot of variety.An awesome fusion of rock & soft vocals.If you're able to complete the game, check out the E3 Promo trailer in the gallery & that track will simply blow you away.
> 
> So overall I'd say DMC 3 is really worth a shot.Some of the bosses will be very difficult but that's the beauty of it.It's more challenging than DMC 4.If you're opting for the PC version then better brace yourself with a controller.Without it, God help you.



Thanx for update and is it available for pc also


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2008)

^Yes the special Edition is available for the PC.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

@allwyndlima:congrats on completing DMC3 it can be quite challenging on lower modes no to speak of the higher difficulty.
Have you tried playing with Vergil assuming you have special edition for PS2.

BTW DMC3 for PC was utter crap.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 8, 2008)

*got a gamepad at rs150.  well can anyone please tell me how to do the side roll using that game pad i am exhausted trying that.still at the tutorial.i have the following keys on right 1,2,3,4 and on left movement keys.in center turbo,clear,slow,9,10. 
and on 'L' 1up and 2down. on 'R' 1up and 2down.
kinda this type.***cgi.ebay.in/USB-Game-Pad-to-Play-G...ZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:IN:102 rel=n *
* please help. *


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @allwyndlima:congrats on completing DMC3 it can be quite challenging on lower modes no to speak of the higher difficulty.
> Have you tried playing with Vergil assuming you have special edition for PS2.
> 
> BTW DMC3 for PC was utter crap.


Thanks mate.I was about to give up on it considering Vergil 3 had beat the hell out of me.After having a huge discussion & tips sharing over GameFAQS forum, I finally got the proper way to beat him.Unfortunately, I don't have the Special edition for PS2 but the regular Dante's Awakening.

Yep I've heard the PC version was a bad port & had bad control scheme.That's the reason I picked it up for the PS2.



> got a gamepad at rs150. well can anyone please tell me how to do the side roll using that game pad i am exhausted trying that.still at the tutorial.i have the following keys on right 1,2,3,4 and on left movement keys.in center turbo,clear,slow,9,10.
> and on 'L' 1up and 2down . on 'R' 1up and 2down.
> 
> please help.


For side roll you need to get a perfect timing.It's actually very simple.All you need to do is hit the left analog stick in the direction you want to roll & simultaneously hit the jump button(depending on what you have it configured to).Make sure you hit them both simultaneously.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Thanks mate.I was about to give up on it considering Vergil 3 had beat the hell out of me.After having a huge discussion & tips sharing over GameFAQS forum, I finally got the proper way to beat him.Unfortunately, I don't have the Special edition for PS2 but the regular Dante's Awakening.
> 
> Yep I've heard the PC version was a bad port & had bad control scheme.That's the reason I picked it up for the PS2.
> 
> For side roll you need to get a perfect timing.It's actually very simple.All you need to do is hit the left analog stick in the direction you want to roll & simultaneously hit the jump button(depending on what you have it configured to).Make sure you hit them both simultaneously.



thanks. well left analog means left of  that circular key which is used to control the players movement in different directions.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 8, 2008)

@quan chi
left analog means the stick to control movement in the left side.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

The main control stick......


----------



## quan chi (Sep 8, 2008)

*thanks guys for the reply.well actually i had to keep the aim button pressed that is 'L' 2 down.then the direction key and jump. 
*

well i have not found any key which rotates the camera the camera moves automaticallywith the player movements.

*z.about.com/d/vgstrategies/1/0/Y/ps2controller.jpg

btw my controller does not have 7the and the 8th button as shown in picture.for what purpose they are used.

and i am stuck in  this *media.ignimgs.com/guides/guides/748464/images/dmc4_m02_142.jpg early mission the door to the port dosent open.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Woah! The 7th & 8th button itself are the most important ones.They are the analog controls which control your basic movements & the camera movements.Get your controller exchanged to one which has those controls, if you can.They will be very much required later on in the game.

I can't make out much with the screenshot but to open the door you need to press the jump key again.Make sure you get close to the door & then do it.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Woah! The 7th & 8th button itself are the most important ones.They are the analog controls which control your basic movements & the camera movements.Get your controller exchanged to one which has those controls, if you can.They will be very much required later on in the game.
> 
> I can't make out much with the screenshot but to open the door you need to press the jump key again.Make sure you get close to the door & then do it.



i have kinda this type of control as i have posted before.*cgi.ebay.in/USB-Game-Pad-to-Play-G...ZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:IN:102 rel=n

well will they exchange my pad??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2008)

Depends on the shopkeeper.Try to tell them that one of it's keys are non-responsive & which is important for you.Unless they have a PC to test it on out there, it should be replaced.When they try to hand you the same controller for replacement tell them that you need ones with analog sticks.If it costs a few extra bucks, might as well add it.Without the analog sticks it would hardly be of any use.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Depends on the shopkeeper.Try to tell them that one of it's keys are non-responsive & which is important for you.Unless they have a PC to test it on out there, it should be replaced.When they try to hand you the same controller for replacement tell them that you need ones with analog sticks.If it costs a few extra bucks, might as well add it.Without the analog sticks it would hardly be of any use.



thanks.
well i asked you all here before also that will any cheap game pad will do and everyone here said yes.nobody specified here that what type of gamepad i should look for.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

Probably all of us out here know what is the importance of an analog stick.When you asked us will any cheap gamepad work, we assumed you knew that it should have analog system.Haven't you played using a controller earlier or on a PS2 for that matter?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2008)

*er.. no i didnt. but why do they sell these gamepads without analog sticks then.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

Because they want to clear out old stocks & when someone uninformed about it comes along, they just stick it to them.

Nearly 90% of the controller based games require the use of an analog stick.Without it the camera & movement navigation is next to impossible.You can assign the movement navigation to the D-pad but it isn't as smooth & fluid as the analog sticks.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2008)

then what does those 3 numbered keys do??and how does analog sticks work i mean is the left one for camera and right one for movement.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

The '3' numbered keys or D-Pad as it's called, varies in it's uses.Previously it used to be a common character navigation key pattern.But now it's a mixed package.For eg: In DMC 4 when you assume the role of Dante by hitting the D-pad buttons allows you to cycle between each of Dante's style (Gunslinger, Swordmaster, Royal Guard & Trickster).That comes set by default.Never used it for Nero though.

The left analog stick mainly controls the character movement & the right analog stick controls the overall camera movements.There is a light which is activated just below the analog button (you can see it on the PS2 controller) indicating that the analog function is active.If it's not turned on then the right analog stick would have take on the role of the action buttons (4th key in your above slated image).


----------



## skippednote (Sep 12, 2008)

Greeting mates yesterday i got myself devil may cry 3 special edition. And after playing the game for sometime i found that the movement controls of the game for a gamepad were totally screwed. I couldn't turn around or note back and forth. The left analog is working for right and vica versa. 
please help guys i don't have no clue.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Bassam.Sadly, I don't have the PC version of DMC 3, so if you have a screenshot of the controls menu option then please post it.Have you tried looking for controls customisation within the game?

Edit: Just found this link *www.saitekforum.com/showthread.php?t=10910

This might be useful for configuring your controller.

Download Joy2Key from here: *sourceforge.net/projects/joy2key


----------



## skippednote (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanx but i tried this but didnt help didn't capcom come up with a patch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's the link to the last patch they might have let out for this game.

*play.tm/wire/cluster/1336287

I don't suppose it will do much good for the controls part.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 13, 2008)

*well i got my controller replaced. now i have a ps2 like controller with vibration.i tested it on some games and the camera alnalog is working well.but in dmc4 i cant move the camera using that stick. well is there any particular gamepad selection i should make from the gamepad menu.

please help.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2008)

No that's perfectly OK for DMC 4 as in some areas, like I mentioned earlier, the camera movements are locked & you can't rotate it.So if the area is relatively small then you won't need much of a camera navigation.Now just go on & enjoy the game.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 15, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> No that's perfectly OK for DMC 4 as in some areas, like I mentioned earlier, the camera movements are locked & you can't rotate it.So if the area is relatively small then you won't need much of a camera navigation.Now just go on & enjoy the game.



but no vibration too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep.It's only available for the 360 controller.But make sure you install your force feedback drivers which you got along with your controller.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 15, 2008)

*i have installed.but is there any way to make it possible.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Not that I know of.What's the big deal with rumble anyway?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 15, 2008)

@allwyndlima:





> Not that I know of.What's the big deal with rumble anyway?



 Blasphemy against rumble
Hey! its a nice immersion creating feature


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I, personally, enjoy it for sometime then it becomes very irritating.Don't really need it that much.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 16, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I, personally, enjoy it for sometime then it becomes very irritating.Don't really need it that much.



well i am quite liking it.marvelous gfx.the boss battles are very good. the toad was the toughtest battle till now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

That's the beauty of the game.Just reach a bit further & you'll encounter tougher boss battles later on.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> That's the beauty of the game.Just reach a bit further & you'll encounter tougher boss battles later on.



credo seems a bit tough.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice.You got there pretty fast.For Angelo Credo, just keep dodging his attack as much as possible & when he counters just buster him.If he throws any jousts at you just try to grab hold of it & throw it back at him.This damages quite a lot of his health.

Make sure you're completing the secret missions while you go along the game.It will help you build up your green vital orb fragments which can help increase your health bars slots or your Devil Trigger slots (with blue orb fragments).Else you'll need to buy those stuff & trust me the rate of red orbs required for it keeps rising each time you buy it.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Nice.You got there pretty fast.For Angelo Credo, just keep dodging his attack as much as possible & when he counters just buster him.If he throws any jousts at you just try to grab hold of it & throw it back at him.This damages quite a lot of his health.
> 
> Make sure you're completing the secret missions while you go along the game.It will help you build up your green vital orb fragments which can help increase your health bars slots or your Devil Trigger slots (with blue orb fragments).Else you'll need to buy those stuff & trust me the rate of red orbs required for it keeps rising each time you buy it.




well i left completing the secret mission at that stage when you have to buster an enemy five times in air or something like that.seemed a bit tough.

btw how to buy stuff like health bar..


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 17, 2008)

I just used holy water at him twice and presto CREDO is defeated LOL  ,you don't have that many options playing with a keyboard against him.
Go to a divine statue and enter into the item menu and from items highlighted select whatever you want to purchase,btw you can also do this before the beginning of a mission.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

I had to use Holy Water on Sanctus as he was turning out to be a royal pain in the ass.Since I was playing the DMC series for the first time, I didn't know the importance of going through the secret missions.But after watching a few YouTube videos & playing DMC 3, I realised it's importance.For this game it's OK if you don't have many health bars towards the end but in DMC 3 you will need it for sure.



> well i left completing the secret mission at that stage when you have to buster an enemy five times in air or something like that.seemed a bit tough.
> 
> btw how to buy stuff like health bar..


In that case, leave it as it is.Perhaps you can try it later on.But make sure you keep building up your stock of red orbs.If you don't have enough towards the end then you can't buy much healing items or Holy Water, which may be critical.Try to harvest as many red orbs you can by performing different combos.Do remember to save at each point as this would allow you to retain the number of red orbs you have gathered throughout the level.Also make sure you get the Air Hike ability which is very much required.

To buy health bars, just find a divinity statue (the golden statue found in every level) & select the blue orb.This should increase your health bar slots.

NOTE: Correction to my above post as I wrongly mentioned green orb fragments would build up to increase your health bar slots.It's the Blue orb fragments combined into one full piece which grants you an additional health slot & the purple orbs for increasing your Devil Trigger guage.My apologies for the same.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 17, 2008)

@allwyndlima:have you seen some of the combo videos from DMC3 on youtube,just awesome, the poster must have had grown an extra pair of hands to pull some of those off.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

I couldn't believe they pull off so many areial combos in one string.There were some videos in which they killed Vergil 3 without loosing even a single health bar.

I was shocked to see the way they play.Must have taken a lot of practice.I couldn't take out even one boss without using a few Vital star S.

The easiest boss battle in DMC 3 for me was Geryon & Lady.Both were not that difficult & could be defeated in one go if you knew the attack pattern which was very easy.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> I just used holy water at him twice and presto CREDO is defeated LOL  ,*you don't have that many options playing with a keyboard against him.*
> Go to a divine statue and enter into the item menu and from items highlighted select whatever you want to purchase,btw you can also do this before the beginning of a mission.



 read my previous posts.

btw defeted credo with style.from some walkthrough i read that you must have streak and split abilities.if you buy those then dodge credos attacks then when he proceedes keep streaking him.at the end buster him and nero gives him many brutal punches.


now stuck with agnus.he replenishes his health again


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

HEHE! That's what I hate.Health replenishing bosses.Just keep your ears open as he yanks out something before trying to grab hold of you & chew down your health bars.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 17, 2008)

@quan chi: 





> read my previous posts.


I was talking about my own experience.I knew that you were playing with a Gamepad.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 18, 2008)

*^^sorry didnt got you at that time.


btw has bought holy water but how to use it.
*

beaten agnus atlast but still he has esacped this time also.how many times do we have to battle him.

btw one thing i noticed first give agnus as many blows as you can with a split and streak moves.so that his health bar gets reduced significantly.
then if he grabs you. keep pressing the buttons.he wont be able to replenish his whole health completely due to some reasons.then again repeat the above steps.and yes grabing the sword he throws at you and throw it back.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

You'll have to face Angelo Agnus twice more.Once in Mission 17 & the "most annoying level" Mission 19.

To use Holy Water, just press start during any point of the battle & in the pause menu just click on 'Items' (don't remember it that clearly) & then select Holy Water.Once you do that & exit the menu, Nero will throw the Holy Water automatically.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 18, 2008)

well dante has many moves. has he got any devil arms like nero.i dont find any option like that.and he is better than nero.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

The trick is to master Dante's styles, which are very exquisite.He has a boat load of arsenal which Nero can only dream of.I'd recommend a full weapon upgrade of Pandora.You'll love the PF594 Argument, it just transforms Dante into a small rocket launcher like Pod & starts firing rockets at the enemies.I have tried countless time but never got it to work.Had to be satisfied with watching those YouTube videos.

But if you go through some online FAQ's, it will show you precisely how to perform it.Dante has far more abilities than Nero & to master his abilities is to master the game.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

*thanks dude.well can you please give the link of those youtube videos.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

Just complete any mission & run a search for it's YouTube video.I mainly prefer the last mission's videos as beating Sanctus is very tough.There are tons of people out there who don't even loose a single ounce of health & make perfect use of Royal Guard style.Just pick any random video & you would be amazed at the way they play.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

*hmmm...you were right after getting gilgamesh and by upgrading all the styles of swordmaster it is really fun to play with dante.

dante becomes faster than nero.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

You will easily notice by his sword movements.Dante is extremely fast & fluid when it comes to swinging his sword (Rebellion).Are you getting enough proud souls to upgrade your moves?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

*well i only know this that i still require 400 red orbs to purchase holy water.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL! Don't focus too much on getting Holy Water.None of the bosses would need it, apart from Sanctus.Practice your moves & that should be enough.Doesn't matter if you die even 10 times with any boss but that will atleast teach you how to develop a strategy to beat him later on.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

*yes you are right.but thanks to you i was completely oblivious about the holy water thing.it can do miracle.used it two times.
1.to beat dante in nero vs dante fight.

2.to beat echinda in echinda vs dante.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah.It takes out a major chunk of health out of the bosses.You'll initially feel it's need but if you keep on buying it then the price you pay for buying it also increases.I suppose the max I went was till 20,000 red orbs or so were required to get it.I preserved it for my last fight with Sanctus (which I was almost about to quit) & used it when the time was right.Bustered the sucker & the last easiest battle triggered.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yeah.It takes out a major chunk of health out of the bosses.You'll initially feel it's need but if you keep on buying it then the price you pay for buying it also increases.I suppose the max I went was till 20,000 red orbs or so were required to get it.I preserved it for my last fight with Sanctus (which I was almost about to quit) & used it when the time was right.Bustered the sucker & the last easiest battle triggered.


lol!! well what he does to make the fight tough.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

It will be a spoiler.Just go through level 19 & you'll be in for a bigger surprise.Just let me know if you're interested in knowing it & I'll be happy to spill the beans.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2008)

well you can give a small hint with reference to the mission 11 fight.at that time his majesty was very easy to kill just keep airborne and move your sword.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

This is nowhere near to that fight.He is 10 times stronger than before & the real fun begins after you deplete his health down to may be just more than half.He goes berserk & starts to attack you with some red looking tentacles from beneath the ground.If one of it strikes you then your health bars will take a massive hit.But like I said the last the second last level would be the test of your patience.One word of advice for that level, make sure you start it when you have ample time left.If you start it then don't even think of quitting in between.You'll pay a very heavy price for it.Also look at the YouTube video I posted on the first page of this thread.It will have a spoiler of the last fight though.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 20, 2008)

I had to use walkthrough to beat Sanctus,you've got a really narrow window there in terms of timing.
BTW playing in Legendary Dark knight mode,it is real satisfaction to go crazy on all those demons and also started using Exceed cool thing esp if you can time the instant rev correctly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

DMC4 is boring.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> DMC4 is boring.


Did you remember to take your sleeping mask off before playing the game? 

EDIT: I just happened to see this review: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95456 & here someone with the same user ID as yours has rated it 8.5/10 & mentioned he has enjoyed the game.



> I had to use walkthrough to beat Sanctus,you've got a really narrow window there in terms of timing.
> BTW playing in Legendary Dark knight mode,it is real satisfaction to go crazy on all those demons and also started using Exceed cool thing esp if you can time the instant rev correctly.


HEHE! I couldn't comprehend even a single walkthrough which shed light on how to beat Sanctus.I saw countless YouTube videos & all I could see were people just using Royal Guard style as if they were smoking pot simultaneously while playing the game.I had to die nearly 15-20 times, bang my head against a spiked wall, swear 100 odd times & then some more.Finally got my act together & nailed the SOB by draning a large chunk of his health & then using the Holy Water at the right time.Was quite satisfied with it towards the end.

I tried Exceed but it needs quick tapping & that I can't do during a boss fight without making myself vulnerable for becoming a sish-kebab.Might as well keep practising as may really prove useful if DMC 5 would be in the talks.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2008)

defeated that frog, berial and that agnus without loosing even a single ounce of health with dante its very easy.
and yes no holy water.

btw stuck at that level where you have to fight the sanctus statue.how to destroy all those blue stones.

btw that was  joke.... but i have defeated frog with loosing less then a quarter of my health.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

This should help you out:
*www.gamespot.com/features/6185546/p-31.html

I completed it long back so have a very vague picture of it.But that is still easy compared to the rest.Wait till you play the level after this & also face final sanctus.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> This should help you out:
> *www.gamespot.com/features/6185546/p-31.html
> 
> I completed it long back so have a very vague picture of it.But that is still easy compared to the rest.Wait till you play the level after this & also face final sanctus.



thanks.

well as we know dmc4 is all about style.i think if we compare the cutscenes of it with our actions then the executions of our action should be flawless.
the protagonist should not loose much health.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

You got that right.With so many people bit*hing about it being mindless button mashing, let them try & master out Dante's styles & then talk crap.That's what got me hooked onto this series so much.I completed DMC 3 & it kicked royal ass.DMC 1 though seemed a bit dull but will give it another try as I rushed into things.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You got that right.With so many people bit*hing about it being mindless button mashing, let them try & master out Dante's styles & then talk crap.That's what got me hooked onto this series so much.I completed DMC 3 & it kicked royal ass.DMC 1 though seemed a bit dull but will give it another try as I rushed into things.



well hows dmc3.

and btw how to build the sss smoking style.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

DMC 3 is even better than DMC 4 IMO.The levels & bosses are much more difficult compared to DMC 4.The graphics are dated but the gameplay is still the same.For people who haven't got enough of Dante from DMC 4 then DMC 3 is the way to go.The soundtrack is another bonus.I had to get it's 3 disc edition OST after playing the whole game.

To get an SSS rank, the best way is to keep shifting your combos.Also keep switching your devil arms as much as you can.I haven't got many SSS rank either but practice is the only thing which can get you there.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 30, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well hows dmc3.
> 
> and btw how to build the sss smoking style.




Though DMC 3 is a aewsome game but you cannot play it with the gamepad As the controls are all screwed up and playin it with keyboard is a pain in the neck
So don't get the game unless you got a PS2........


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> DMC 3 is even better than DMC 4 IMO.The levels & bosses are much more difficult compared to DMC 4.The graphics are dated but the gameplay is still the same.For people who haven't got enough of Dante from DMC 4 then DMC 3 is the way to go.The soundtrack is another bonus.I had to get it's 3 disc edition OST after playing the whole game.
> 
> To get an SSS rank, the best way is to keep shifting your combos.Also keep switching your devil arms as much as you can.I haven't got many SSS rank either but practice is the only thing which can get you there.




well i am facing one problem.before the final battle scene in mission 18.where you have to destroy the blue crystal of the chest. you are taken on to another platform.
*media.ignimgs.com/guides/guides/748464/images/dmc4_m18_196.jpgafter this scene.

now while going to that platform the gfx suddenly changes to something like this *img13.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i268197_dmc4m18251.jpg type.(i have recreated it as i didnt have the exact screenshot)

and stays like this for few seconds and then again returns back to normal.then it happens again after sometime.all in all in this level this problem occurs two times.and stays for few seconds and gets back to normal again.


please help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Though DMC 3 is a aewsome game but you cannot play it with the gamepad As the controls are all screwed up and playin it with keyboard is a pain in the neck
> So don't get the game unless you got a PS2........


That's why I resisted getting it on the PC & went directly to play it on the PS2 which was a breeze.

@Quan: That's a very weird glitch.Never encountered it while playing it myself.If it doesn't cause much of a distraction then might as well ignore it.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 30, 2008)

@quan chi:I faced similar problems in that parts of game were turning opaque green,getting the temp of gfx card down helped in solving it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

@uchiha_madara: Are you playing it again with your HD4850 now?  If yes then any issues you encountered with the game? I am planning to start it all over again once I get my 360 controller as my cheap ass controller gave up on me.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @quan chi:I faced similar problems in that parts of game were turning opaque green,getting the temp of gfx card down helped in solving it.



well my cards temp usually goes up to 87-90 deg cel.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 1, 2008)

@allwyndlima:Yes,I am giving it a run through again with my HD4850.It is real sweet to have the game running at a solid frame rate.The only issue I encountered were as I said that there patches of green but then again my temps for card were around 86C,though changing fan position and my HDD which was obstructing airflow and changing the fan speed with CCC hack helped now it maxes around 74C.
@quan chi:try to get your temps down,try to use riva tuner and latest drivers 178(.something) I think.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2008)

well fighting with sanctus wasnt that difficult.i used holy water for the first time when his attacks became furious after loosing one fourth of his health.

but second time beaten him easily without holy water.

btw now stuck with the giant statue fight at the end how to buster his left arm.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

WTH! You beat Sanctus too?  

Too good dude.It took me quite a lot of time to beat him.The last part is dead easy.Just wait till he strikes with his left hand.Roll out of the way & then just buster it when it's down.The right hand will be a bit tricky.He will swing his right hand & you need to jump & buster it mid-air.If you time it right then that should do the trick.If you have obtained the air hike ability then towards the end just buster his head & you're all done.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *WTH! You beat Sanctus too?  *
> 
> Too good dude.It took me quite a lot of time to beat him.The last part is dead easy.Just wait till he strikes with his left hand.Roll out of the way & then just buster it when it's down.The right hand will be a bit tricky.He will swing his right hand & you need to jump & buster it mid-air.If you time it right then that should do the trick.If you have obtained the air hike ability then towards the end just buster his head & you're all done.



five times!! only two times with holy water.

well allwyndlima i dont know but sanctus was very easy to beat.the way you told me it was not that difficult!!

i think you might have played it in the devil mode i finished it in the human mode.

the key to the fight is same as before keep airbourne by grappling.and keep hitting sanctus until he falls.when he falls hit him with many combos and buster him.(best if you can buster him after trigerring the devil).

at the end when he attacks with the red glowing sword dodge twice.and attack him atonce.

thats it fight ends!!

btw thanks for replying finished the game but i have to finish it again where you have to save kyrie from the scarecrows to unlock the secret cutscene.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes of course.The Human mode means the enemy needs only a fewer hits from your side.I was playing it on Devil Hunter & almost ripped my hair off in frustration.Anyway congrats for completing it.The bonus cut-scene towards the end is really cheesy but feels like a true action flick.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yes of course.The Human mode means the enemy needs only a fewer hits from your side.I was playing it on Devil Hunter & almost ripped my hair off in frustration.Anyway congrats for completing it.The bonus cut-scene towards the end is really cheesy but feels like a true action flick.



well can you please upload your last save game file which unlocks the cutscene i am stuck in that last mission  at the scarecrow part only. so the cutscene isnt getting unlocked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go:
*www.mediafire.com/?mu4orettmjy

If you can't find it in this save then try downloading the trainer & execute the one hit kill cheat.It will easily unlock the ending.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Here you go:
> *www.mediafire.com/?mu4orettmjy
> 
> If you can't find it in this save then try downloading the trainer & execute the one hit kill cheat.It will easily unlock the ending.



thanks.

wow you were terrific.you unlocked many modes. although that cutscene is not found.but when does that menu screen changes from that fountain mansion to dante and nero images.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2008)

The cut scene is only unlocked if the you protect Kyrie for about 90 secs.One hit & the secret ending won't trigger.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The cut scene is only unlocked if the you protect Kyrie for about 90 secs.One hit & the secret ending won't trigger.



well did that and the cutscene got unlocked.nice ending!!now i came to know actually their office's name is dmc.


well hows dmc3 i have seen people posting here bad about its controls.is it so?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2008)

quan chi said:


> well did that and the cutscene got unlocked.nice ending!!now i came to know actually their office's name is dmc.


There's a lot more history as to why it's called DMC too.Play DMC 3 & all mysteries will unravel.



quan chi said:


> well hows dmc3 i have seen people posting here bad about its controls.is it so?


For the PC I have no clue but for the PS2 it's flawless.If you're asking about the game in general then like I've said before, it's way better than DMC 4.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 4, 2008)

@quan chi:





> well hows dmc3 i have seen people posting here bad about its controls.is it so?


That is the PC version,totally crap.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @quan chi:
> That is the PC version,totally crap.


^^
Agreed


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2008)

who is your favorite charecter.well i think dante's cutscenes in dmc4 were more fascinating than nero's.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2008)

Dante.After playing DMC 3 you won't feel like going back to Nero again.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 8, 2008)

Dante is just Uber cool,but the animation scene with Nero using his arm to do some serious damage are real nice.
BTW have you guys tried the automatic setting in DMC4 when u set the mission, the game helps you in using some of the combos and exceed and can help you put some REAL  big combos.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2008)

I was set to automatic from the beginning.Having no clue how the game's mechanism worked, I had to leave at automatic.I performed a lot of Nero's combos but most of Dante's just went unused.It's because I found it very difficult playing with him around the first time & being new to the series didn't know much of his previous combos like million stab & stuff like that.I will run it again once I have my 360 controller up & running.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2008)

well i was able to pull out sick smokig style with nero only at mission 19.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2008)

I got one with Berial's fight & one when I fought with Echinda.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2008)

well without the demon hand nero's moves are nothing compared to dante's.

but his demonic hands are his greatest advantage.atleast fighting with sanctus with dante would have been more tough.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 9, 2008)

I have pulled it off more than a dozen times now(I have been playing it too much),I also made taunts a couple of times at that level and it was quite fun.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 18, 2008)

see dante and vergil fight.check the legend here.*www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=*www....=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=2&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2008)

sound is not coming clear some time if two character r talking i can't hear any voice only subtitles r running in bottom


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

You mean while playing this game?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2008)

Ya


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

Try either 2 of these possible solutions:
A.) Check if the sound is set to Desktop Stereo speakers under sound settings. (Control Panel - Sound & Audio Devices - Advanced.Set the speaker setup to Desktop Stereo speaker if it's on 5.1 surround sound.)

B.) Try reducing sound hardware acceleration to basic. (Control Panel - Sound & Audio Devices - Advanced - Performance - Basic Acceleration)


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> .


you havent replied to my pm yet.

yes btw dmc3 is difficult on normal mode. so i started on easy mode.i am on mission five now.

btw i miss nero.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Quan can you pass on that link again? I somehow goofed up & accidentally deleted PM's.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 23, 2008)

the lady looks like a minor here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

She's much better looking in this one. Kind of cute though.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

screenies people


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> screenies people


Here's Lady's pic in DMC 3: Dante's Awakening (the uber cute one):
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24813_e78gx/Devil%20May%20Cry%203%20Dantes%20Awakening%2004.jpg

Here's her pic in DMC 4 (post implants ):
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24814_tkjkb/dmc4ladywallpapercomplete.jpg

Talk about a major makeover.

@Quan: She manages to keep that Kalina Ann just like Dante can handle the Rebellion on his back.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 23, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Here's Lady's pic in DMC 3: Dante's Awakening (the uber cute one):
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/24813_e78gx/Devil%20May%20Cry%203%20Dantes%20Awakening%2004.jpg
> 
> Here's her pic in DMC 4 (post implants ):
> ...




you are comparing the lady with dante.dante should its in the charecter.
and btw i observe here you can double jump only with rebellion.with agni and rudra and Cerberus double jump cannot be performed.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 23, 2008)

hey where r the saves files


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

quan chi said:


> and btw i observe here you can double jump only with rebellion.with agni and rudra and Cerberus double jump cannot be performed.


Double jump as in Air Hike? i.e. a small red/white ring appears after your first jump & throttles you above as you prepare for second? 

If that's the one you're talking about then you need to purchase those moves. You can get them within the action upgrade options. Also when you get Beowulf just use it's Air Hike as that would be most useful against Vergil's last form. Which mission are you on?

BTW the women in this game are way tougher than they look. Bazooka must be a child's play for her. Have you seen her driving her bike? 

@NIGHTMARE: The save games folder for DMC 4 is in C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\My Documents\CAPCOM\DEVILMAYCRY4 

In short your My documents folder.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

^^She looks more cute in first one, I had the game(DMC 3), may be its lying in my backup HDD.

But constantly tapping keyboards key was no fun :/ May be later I will complete it when I get a controller (Most probably after my joining).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

Like I said, she is very child like in DMC 3 but in DMC 4 they gave her a total slutty look. Not to mention her acting like one too.

Anyway I tried the PC version & am sorely disappointed with the resolution support. It won't accept anything beyond 1280x960. Talk about a buggered port. I somehow got the config file downloaded for my 360 gamepad to be preconfigured but then too the game didn't feel like how I experienced it on the PS2. But it's DMC & you just have to try it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Like I said, she is very child like in DMC 3 but in DMC 4 they gave her a total slutty look. Not to mention her acting like one too.
> 
> Anyway I tried the PC version & am sorely disappointed with the resolution support. It won't accept anything beyond 1280x960. Talk about a buggered port. I somehow got the config file downloaded for my 360 gamepad to be preconfigured but then too the game didn't feel like how I experienced it on the PS2. But it's DMC & you just have to try it.



well yes in every weapon mode there is some air hike type ability.


btw i am in mission 9.
but i thought like in dmc4 if you purchase airhike once from the abilities.then it will remail permanantly.not like if you upgrade to a new  weapon then you have to purchase its air hike seperately.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

AFAIK In DMC 4 you had Air Hike as a standard feature for purchase & not as a action upgrade. Meaning if you purchase that ability it would still be there regardless of what devil arm you're on. Here they become a part of your Devil Arms & need to be purchased. So this ain't that easy afterall. It just keeps getting better & better.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> AFAIK In DMC 4 you had Air Hike as a standard feature for purchase & not as a action upgrade. Meaning if you purchase that ability it would still be there regardless of what devil arm you're on. Here they become a part of your Devil Arms & need to be purchased. So this ain't that easy afterall. It just keeps getting better & better.


fighting with virgil was fun it took me more than 3 tries even in the easy mode.used holy water in second or third try but still i lost.
then after knowing his moves and dodging them was real fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

The first 2 forms of Vegil are dam easy. Far easier than anyone else. I didn't even have to use a single drop of Holy Water. Get the maximum health upgrade & Devil Trigger gauge increased for the last fight. You might need it. Also are you completing the secret missions?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

no i just completed only one secret mission.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL! Just like me eh? 

I didn't bother much about secret missions either. Towards the end I was low on health bars & realized I would have earned blue orb fragments which would allow my health meter to rise. Then I had to painfully keep playing mission 1 & 2 all over again to increase my orb count & buy it manually. BTW I just beat Vergil 3 again today. Ironically, I feel more confident now with the toughest boss fights. Beat Sanctus the other day too without using any Vital Stars.8)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 24, 2008)

holy water oh my god i never used these item bcoz i don't no man.Nero arm is enough for me and dante its hard to play first time when he is using his legs and arms


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

have you completed dmc3 in normal mode.
i am still stuck with the first boss fight there in normal mode.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 24, 2008)

No its my first DMC


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> holy water oh my god i never used these item bcoz i don't no man.Nero arm is enough for me and dante its hard to play first time when he is using his legs and arms



*dante rocks more in dmc4 than in dmc3. keep changing his styles in the midst of a fight. doge and attack your enemies with style!!!*



NIGHTMARE said:


> No its my first DMC



well that was meant for allwyndlima.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 24, 2008)

but nero arms is matchless


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

quan chi said:


> have you completed dmc3 in normal mode.
> i am still stuck with the first boss fight there in normal mode.


Of course. Even when I started out with DMC 4, I instantly picked up Devil Hunter mode having no clue what kind of mode it was. Then later on realised it was normal mode for DMC 4. I was stuck with Cerebrus as well but later on I figured out how to beat him. This dog is one tough boss for a beginners fight. Wait till you get Beowulf, he is another SOB I would like to squish once again. Had to use some Vital Stars before I killed him. Play in normal mode, Easy is way too easy.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2008)

well in easy also defeating the two brothers agni and rudra was a pain.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

It's just a matter of practice. You won't feel a pinch while playing in easy mode. If you have completed DMC 4 in Devil Hunter mode then you should try this on Normal mode. I was frustrated to death at time but kept trying until I got it right. It paid off in the end.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 27, 2008)

IMO Nero was designed to make it more accessible for newcomers because playing him is very easy(with a key board too).
Reached mission 19(Legendary dark knight) and giving up till I get
a controller,also would like to say that  I nearly went up in flames due to getting stuck at points due to "#$%#@! camera angle", that damn automatic setting(at least I could change that).

@quan chi:try using cereberus against the brothers,I have found that they are easy to beat if you get close to one of them and keep pummeling them.Take care not to kill one brother and leave other with more health attack them both because if one is killed then the sword goes to other and it can be a bit of a problem at higher difficulty.
Also I recommend reading up on all combos as they really help later on.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2008)

devil may cry 3 rocks.the best  game ever !!!
virgil rocks!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you complete it?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2008)

no i am in mission 19.completed that mission once but forgot to save it so will have to try again.
the best mission in this game what do you think!!the best part when both sons of sparda fight against arkham. 

btw vergil never uses gun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Have to agree. The fight with Arkham was really something. Especially after Vergil cuts in & we both have to take him down. The music is absolutely awesome. Just listen to all the tracks post this level. It's fabulous. Also don't forget to access the gallery once you have completed the game to check out the E3 promo video. It's the best promo video I have ever seen. 



> btw vergil never uses gun.


He never had a gun to begin with. Just his blade 'The Yamato'.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2008)

well which gallery.if its in the net then well....you know my connection is very slow. 

saying about tracks well i didnt paid any attention to them.but all seems to be the same.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Gallery is a section within DMC 3's menu. Once you complete a level it should be present at the save/load screen. It gives you a host of the unlockable items you can get in this game. After completing the game on Normal difficulty, I was able to unlock a few concept art photos, E3 promo video & Super Play movie. Just let me know once you complete that game.



> saying about tracks well i didnt paid any attention to them.but all seems to be the same.


No way. Each track is different for every level. Arkham's fist half's music is totally different from it's second half. Just pay close attention when Vergil drops in. The music gets more pumped up.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2008)

yes pumping up is observed.
well when you will be available again here.i will finish it within two hours i think.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd head off for now but will say drop by after lunch may be. So somewhere around 2:30. Just back up your saves. I just got hold of the game for the PC as well. I might need it to play against Vergil one more time.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2008)

allright completed the game.it really rocks.

vergil really rocks his actions and styles are more superior than dante.

some great warriors of action games.vergil>dante>prince of persia>nero.

i dont know about kratos as i havent played him. i want to get him(god of war2) shifted on pc.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 4, 2008)

@quan_chi: 





> vergil really rocks his actions and styles are more superior than dante.


Agreed,his moves are very powerful but his evasive moves needed some working on,found it very difficult to beat CEREBRUS since I was used to evasive moves in trickster for dante.
@quan_chi:





> i want to get him(god of war2) shifted on pc.


Good luck with that, Sony will go bankrupt before they allow this gigantic franchise to be on another platform.
Anyway more than half the fun of the game is in the combat and force feedback at which the keyboard plainly sucks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

@uchiha_madara: Did you get the Special edition for PC or PS2? 

Sony would die before letting any of their first party titles to any other platform. So God of War on PC is a distant dream.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @quan_chi:
> Agreed,his moves are very powerful but his evasive moves needed some working on,found it very difficult to beat CEREBRUS since I was used to evasive moves in trickster for dante.
> @quan_chi:
> Good luck with that, Sony will go bankrupt before they allow this gigantic franchise to be on another platform.
> Anyway more than half the fun of the game is in the combat and force feedback at which the keyboard plainly sucks.





allwyndlima said:


> @uchiha_madara: Did you get the Special edition for PC or PS2?
> 
> Sony would die before letting any of their first party titles to any other platform. So God of War on PC is a distant dream.



btw i dont find any vibration in dmc3 also.
isnt there any game that gives vibration to any controllers except xbox360.


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/3c/Gow2-2.jpg/252px-Gow2-2.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 5, 2008)

my vibration is not working on DMC-4


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 7, 2008)

@allwyndlima:





> @uchiha_madara: Did you get the Special edition for PC or PS2?


Special Edition PS2 but also tried PC vers.
@nightmare:I believe that the game is designed to give rumble only with official XBOX360 controller.
@quan_chi:





> btw i dont find any vibration in dmc3 also.


Check in game settings or maybe your controller is broken or if you have a desi version then its obviously its not going to work properly.
GOW-2 it can be desribed as one of the sole reason of buying the PS2.
Here I would like to share a story,since my PS2 is NTSC/J(scum Sony Dealer should have given me PAL) so I purchased the original from play-asia.com and those people charged me Rs 2400(last year) but being a fan I coughed up the dough but the cruel thing they did to me was that they announced a Rs 1600 rebate the day after they processed my order(BTW ntsc/j bundle only has a single disc edition) and a little later I found the game on some Indian site for 700-600 I don't remember.
Moral of story death to Region coding and death to DRM.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 7, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> my vibration is not working on DMC-4


Which controller do you have? It works fine for me with the 360 controller. I suppose it worked with my earlier cheap ass controller as well.

@uchiha: I have always followed a policy in life that don't regret anything after you purchase it. Make the best of what you get instead. After I got my HD4850 for 11.9k back in August the rates crashed & the card sold for as less as 10.5k a week later.  

But I had a spanking new card & that's all I cared about.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

ya i have a local controller and my friend having quantum controller still not not working


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2008)

I take it that you have already installed the vibration driver for the controller. In that case I don't think this game supports proper vibration feature for local controllers. Being a 'Games for Windows' title it would eventually suck onto MS accessories. I'll check if there are any 3rd party softwares which can get it to work.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

i have already install the driver which come with controller


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright I just ran a check & it seems this game does not support rumble for any other controller apart from the Xbox 360 controller. I guess my old one didn't feature it either. So I suppose you'll have to make do without it for now. Is the rumble really that important?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

no problem i already end the game


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> .



well my controller is a ps2 type and it has vibration(only one and half month old).i thought dmc3 would support it.



allwyndlima said:


> .



well seen those e3 videos.capcom in dmc3 has not coded the videos well you can see all those videos without unlocking them in the dmc3 folder.

hmmm...some of those stunts i have already performed like that pole swing attack.horizontal run.blocking the attacks of reaper by hitting its weapon when it attacks and it rocks!!!

btw i liked the motion capture videos.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2008)

I was just playing the game back of Hard Mode. Just defeated Cerebrus again. It's odd now that I have played the entire game, this mutt doesn't seem that difficult anymore. 

Anyway I wanted to try Ariel Rave & all those fancy stuff from the videos. 



> capcom in dmc3 has not coded the videos well you can see all those videos without unlocking them in the dmc3 folder.


They are in a very shabby quality compared to the PS2. I installed it on the PC & found a folder full of videos in it. I don't think the E3 promo Video was present in it. So I'm not sure if it's unlockable even after beating it in normal mode.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

i still have to play this game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2008)

Now is always a good time to start.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Now is always a good time to start.


 
but i dont have it


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
its available for around RS.1500 and there is the other source


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

ys..that's why not able to buy...whether anybody like it or not but i buy pirated games coz i dont have enough bugs to buy these


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I was just playing the game back of Hard Mode. Just defeated Cerebrus again. It's odd now that I have played the entire game, this mutt doesn't seem that difficult anymore.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to try Ariel Rave & all those fancy stuff from the videos.
> 
> They are in a very shabby quality compared to the PS2. I installed it on the PC & found a folder full of videos in it. I don't think the E3 promo Video was present in it. So I'm not sure if it's unlockable even after beating it in normal mode.



well yes its present.i had downloaded a saved file from some site which had  everything unlocked.then in the gallery menu i found out that e3 promo option. 
the video shows all the styles of dante with name comming up beside each styles isnt it!!like rain storm, fireworks etc.


gameplay wise i think its more advanced than dmc4.

well you can view the videos well from the gallery.from winamp its not that good.

play with vergil i completed upto level2 without getting a single hit in normal mode.


----------

